# sub forums?



## hodor (Nov 28, 2004)

sub forums are created by admins? for instance in the authors section would it be the admins who put the sub forum for a specific author?


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 28, 2004)

Yes. That is the case. If an author is generating enough interest/discussion our great leader (Brian) may decide that the author merits a sub-forum.


----------



## hodor (Nov 28, 2004)

oh no! and as i have just read brian wasnt too impressed with george r r martin. i suppose i dont have much chance of seeing that one up for a while.

anyways brian seems like a nice enuf fellow even if he wasnt impressed with the greatest fantasy author I have ever read.

thnx


----------



## The Master™ (Nov 28, 2004)

hodor, there is a grr martin forum: http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=33

 and just because brian (or anyone else) may not like an author, doesn't mean they won't get a sub-forum of their own... if there is enough interest (good or bad)..


----------



## hodor (Nov 28, 2004)

i must be on something i went through the authors forum three times just to double check and didnt see that!? thanks for pointing that out master! lol you are not my "master" master. 

it must be cool to have everyone calling you master huh?


----------



## scalem X (Nov 28, 2004)

stop don't feed his ego!!!!, It's about to burst.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 28, 2004)

Whatever my personal tastes, my ultimate responsibility is to the community - I do like George R R Martin's writing - I just think his books could be dealt with better. 

But..I throw that criticism at many authors. And one day, people will throw the same comment at myself. 

As Foxbat says, if a few discussions develop about a particular author, then I'm happy to encourage further discussion on their own discussion board.


----------



## hodor (Nov 29, 2004)

i dont know what my problem was i scrolled up and down the authors sub forum at least three times and was positive i didnt see martin. 

then master kindly pointed out that there was one and i found it. i dont know what i was smoking?

anyways sorry about posting this next time i will make sure i dont miss something like that.

and you are right brian i feel too that every author can do at least something better.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 29, 2004)

There's nothing at all wrong with asking, if there's something around here you're not certain about, would like to ask about, or wish to give feedback on. 

I'm also also happy to take suggestions on what new areas people would like, or see further developed.


----------

